# General > Sport >  Courses For Sports Groups

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Courses For Sports Groups*

[IMG][/IMG]
Quick reminder of child protection course on next Wednesday in Thurso, and other dates for child protection officer training and first aid will be available soon: Safeguarding & Protecting Children - Wednesday 12th December, Thurso High School 6.30-9.30pm  This workshop and resource meets the basic foundation requirements for safeguarding and protecting children and young people in sport, for anyone whose role brings them into contact with children and young people.  Recognised by UKCC and lasts 3 years.   [Read Full Article]

----------

